# Feathertail Gliders



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi! Am new to the forum, I have just come into possession of 8 feathertail gliders. Has anybody got/had these before? I'm open to all advice!

Jen


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm intrigued, is it these you have? Feathertail glider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Would love to hear more about them, have not heard of them being kept as pets before, where did you get them from?

Sorry I'm no use :blush:


----------



## gekonide (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW..where you find this amazing animals?


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Erm.... its a bit of a long story! Basically the zoo I used to work at was getting rid of their exhibit and asked if I wanted them, long story short!

They are amazing, same kind of care as the sugar gliders but much smaller. They are all a bit old and some have health issues.... biggest problem I am having is sexing them as their pouches are too small to find!


----------



## gekonide (Apr 26, 2012)

i think their breeding are similar to sugar gliders


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

good they've found a home with you then - don't suppose any want a spoilt retirement home with me? 

They must be very interesting to watch, do they all come out at night?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Feathertail Gliders?? :gasp: *jealous!* You must post piccies!


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

glidergirl said:


> Feathertail Gliders?? :gasp: *jealous!* You must post piccies!


:lolsign:


----------



## arnen2000 (Jun 8, 2012)

Would love to hear more about them


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh wow I too would love to hear all about them!
-Elina


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Jafna said:


> Hi! Am new to the forum, I have just come into possession of 8 feathertail gliders. Has anybody got/had these before? I'm open to all advice!
> 
> Jen


 Check out this Forum Forum - Aussie Pythons & Snakes under other animals you will find some owners and discussions.


----------



## Nami (Mar 18, 2012)

Yup post pictures! We all want to live vicariously through you!!


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, I have taken lots of lovely pics. How exactly does one post them?!? LOL tech support!


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Jafna said:


> Ok, I have taken lots of lovely pics. How exactly does one post them?!? LOL tech support!


:lol2: I was here once! Upload to photobox then copy the IMG number and paste onto forum..... I think!!? Just goin off memory


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

*Feathertail pictures, as promised*

Someone let me know if these are visible?!

Pictures by Jennifer_Darby - Photobucket


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

Yes they are visible and they are gorgeous!!! :jump:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I second the :flrt:


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

I third the :flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hope you dont mind, thought I'd put a few up here to save people clicking the link!


























































Awesome creatures! You're very lucky to have these!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!! I may be a wee bit jealous!


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

are these similiar to the african pygmy door mouse ? x sooo cute x lucky you


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. They're marsupials, not rodents.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

wow there so cute


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

I am feelin lucky to have them, I bought them a huge Viv today and kitted it out, they seem to love it! They are the smallest gliding mammal, a member of the possum family and yes, a marsupial. So rather special really!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Those are dead cute!
Are they all older animals?
It'd be a shame if you didn't get the chance to breed and produce some young


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Sadly, I think they are all boys


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey, I don't mind you putting them on, how do I do that??


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jafna said:


> Hey, I don't mind you putting them on, how do I do that??


Read this thread, may help  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

*Feeding*










Has this worked? Sorry to use you all as guinea pigs!


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Hm. That's a no...


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Instagram


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

wow, i am so jealous!

I live in Australia and we basically can't get these guys in captivity. They were recently put on our species list as a species we are now allowed to keep, but trying to find them legally is almost impossible.

Hopefully in the next few years a few people can get hold of some from wildlife parks etc and breed them for captive collections.


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

*Sad times*

Very sadly, some freak virus got to my little guys. In the space of 24 hours, I lost 5 :-(

I'm left with two; completely gutting as no one could really help me, it was so sudden, no signs of illness, nothing I could do. And with a metabolism that fast, once illness hit there was no homing back.

Extremely depressed about the whole thing!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How terrible  I hope the remaining two pull through this


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks, they seem to be fine which is odd as when I received them, these two were the most dodgy looking! One is blind in one eye an the other is half bald and completely mental.... But, clearly they are fighters!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh no! Poor little things


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. Hope your last two are doing well.


----------

